# Spirit Airlines Mastercard offer: Sign Up, Get 3 Free Roundtrips



## JudyS (Mar 29, 2010)

Spirit Airlines has a special offer -- sign up for the Free Spirit MasterCard by April 1st and use it by May 1st, and they will give you 15,000 miles, which is enough for 3 free short-haul off-peak round trips (trips shorter than 750 miles, I think.)

I've flown Spirit Air several times, and I have to say that their customer service is poor, and they have  a lot of "nuisance" fees (not just for checked bags, but for beverages, and even for reserving a particular seat!) On the other hand, they do have some very good deals. They seem to be the cheapest by far to locations in the Caribbean, Mexico, and Central America. The "three free round trips deal" is good from Ft. Lauderdale to a number of non-US locations.  (I don't know how good or poor their frequent flyer seat availability is, though.)

Getting a Free Spirit Mastercard also entitles you to free membership in their "$9 fare club" (which sometimes has amazing deals) and also gives you their medium Frequent Flyer "Status" level (I don't know yet how useful that is.) 

They also have a promotion for balance transfers that sounded good, although I don't remember the exact details. They seem to approve people even with only moderately good credit scores -- someone I know who was turned down last week for a Southwest Airlines credit card from Chase was just approved for the Free Spirit Mastercard. 

This is being discussed on Flyertalk, and there are links to the offer there. Here is one thread:
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/othe...airlines-credit-card-how-soon-miles-post.html

There is also a referral bonus, where if you get someone else to sign up, you get another 15,000 miles. There is a "conga line" for referrals on Flyertalk (that is, you sign up under the last person's referral link, and the next person signs up under your link.)

You can go directly to the application page (skipping the possible referral bonus) at www.3freeflights.com


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 29, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Spirit Airlines has a special offer -- sign up for the Free Spirit MasterCard by April 1st and use it by May 1st, and they will give you 15,000 miles, which is enough for 3 free short-haul off-peak round trips...



Yeah, but you'd have to fly Spirit... whidh they couldn't pay me to do.
For those who can fly on a wing and a prayer, more power to you.


----------



## Bruce W (Mar 30, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Yeah, but you'd have to fly Spirit... whidh they couldn't pay me to do.
> For those who can fly on a wing and a prayer, more power to you.



I hope more folks DON'T fly Spirit. We have used them 3 times now, and have had ZERO bad experiences, early arrival every flight, no hassles whatsoever out of Atlantic City to Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach and Tampa, oh yeah Myrtle Beach as well.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 30, 2010)

Bruce W said:


> I hope more folks DON'T fly Spirit. We have used them 3 times now, and have had ZERO bad experiences, early arrival every flight, no hassles whatsoever out of Atlantic City to Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach and Tampa, oh yeah Myrtle Beach as well.



We're 2 for 2 also on Spirit, booked with our eyes open as I've heard the horror stories also.

Flew them from Detroit to Myrtle Beach and Orlando.


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 30, 2010)

I am considering applying for the card (great credit) to get the $125 credit toward our flights I need to book very soon. Also I didn't understand that you get the $9 club free witht he card. that saves us an additional $40.

I'll follow the flyertalk link but that site scares the heck out of me! Can someone who has the card tell me if there is an annual fee and if so, how much? That would obviously offset some of the savings. I would also want to cancel the card within the first year if there is an annual fee - anyone done that and how did it go?

Also thinking I'd get the credit card and book my flight. And then have DH apply and book his flight so get max. savings. Anyone do this or is it one card per family kind of thing?

Any info on how it works is appreciated. This is my first time trying to work a credit card related to flying rewards.


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, I followed the link and have also read all the terms and conditions. If I am approved for the Onyx card it says fee waived first year and nothing about not being able to cancel the card at any time - so I assume I can cancel it sometime after our flights and before the free year expires and be fine...?

What is the difference between a peak award ticket and a premium award ticket? Both are available for the days we want to fly. I am not sure and can't find online what we get for the "extra" miles needed to buy a premuim award ticket. Anyone know?

Thanks! This is alot of new info for me to learn


----------



## JudyS (Oct 18, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> ...
> Also thinking I'd get the credit card and book my flight. And then have DH apply and book his flight so get max. savings. Anyone do this or is it one card per family kind of thing?...


My DH & I both have Spirit Mastercards, so it doesn't seem like there's a one per family limit. 



jlwquilter said:


> ...If I am approved for the Onyx card it says fee waived first year and nothing about not being able to cancel the card at any time - so I assume I can cancel it sometime after our flights and before the free year expires and be fine...?


I think all U.S. credit cards have to let you cancel at any time (assuming you have zero owed); it's how the credit card laws work. 



jlwquilter said:


> ...What is the difference between a peak award ticket and a premium award ticket? Both are available for the days we want to fly. I am not sure and can't find online what we get for the "extra" miles needed to buy a premuim award ticket. Anyone know?


As far as I know, there is no difference. It's just a "capacity control" thing like all (almost all?) airline frequent flyer programs have. Only a few seats are available at the lower rate; if those are sold out, you have to pay the higher number of miles to get a seat. 

As far as I know, there isn't any way to check frequent flyer seat availability online with Spirit. You have to phone instead.  (The online chart just shows you which days Spirit offers seats at a particular mileage level, not whether any seats are available at the moment.) 

This being Spirit, don't count on any seats being available at the lower miles rate, unless maybe you book waaay in advance. When I've called, the only seats available were at the "premium" rate.  I was really excited about this deal when I heard about it, but now that I'm a member, I've been pretty disappointed in their frequent flyer program. If you find any seats available in the lowest, "off-peak" miles category, please post here!


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks very much JudyS for you information! As I said, I am brand new at frequent flyer rewards and have alot to learn - starting with all the "dumb" newbie questions  

I did go ahead and appy and had DH apply as well. I applied first and was approved for the World card. DH applied 2 days later and was approved for the Onyx. Same credit limit as I got. I guess being a homemaker counted against me (I thought that was illegal!). Anyway, we just got the cards in the mail so I am going to activate them to get the accts. going and get the free miles posted.

I think I am going to buy for cash the tickets we want for March. I am nervous that if they take the up to 2 months to credit things, prices will have increased. Even with the free miles we'll have to buy tickets at some level. I am thinking we can use the free miles to take a trip to NYC in early summer instead.

I'd buy the tickets today but we want to use the $9 Club benefit to reduce baggage fees. I guess I have to call and see if enrollment in that takes up to 2 months also or if they can give me our member numbers sooner. It's kinda a PIA, this whole thing!

I am not thinking that this program is going to be much good for us as we don't fly where Spirit goes much but I guess if I can work out a few bucks savings - and learn stuff along the way - it'll be fine for the year that is free. No way am I paying $70 a year to have a credit card!


----------



## csudell (Oct 19, 2010)

*do NOT get this card!*

I got it and they did not notify me when the 6 month period was up until after it was up so now I have to pay 15.24% for at least a month until I can get it paid off.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 19, 2010)

What 6 month period? The current offer is the first year card fee is waived. You do have to make one purchase a month to keep everything "active" but there's no minimum charge amount and you can pay off the balance every month (what I normally do except for the few rare times I've simply forgot a due date - man, I hate when I do that!).


----------



## JudyS (Oct 20, 2010)

The six month period is for a free balance transfer offer.


----------

